#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Where to buy prepaid credit card?

## Warrior

Does anyone have experience buying a prepaid credit card in Bangkok? Or on Suvarnabhumi?
Which banks sell them? Are they Visa? Mastercard?

I would be grateful to hear any recommendations. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Yasojack

Don't think they have arrived here yet.

----------


## aging one

No such thing here yet, the best you can do is a debit card. I had not even heard of one.

----------


## Yasojack

not sure why you would want a Thai one if they had them, you would still need to change money into Thai baht and then could only use them for buying goods, using a ATM in Thailand would cost you more than buying one from the UK.

Have you looked at the Thomas cook passport card

----------


## Yasojack

I use them for booking flights, and you can use them for booking hotels  if you have one with no cash in you still get the booking if you choose bot to stay in hotel they can't charge you.

----------


## Warrior

I was afraid they hadn't arrived, as searching with google didn't get any results.

Thank you for your replies.

----------

